# Tactacam time/date setup



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

What does this have to do with bow tuning? Probably have more luck in an appropriate forum.


----------



## robsraptor50 (Nov 20, 2013)

Who cares child, just looking for answers.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Only a fool looks for answers in the wrong places friend.


----------



## DM08 (Aug 15, 2014)

If you don't have a helpful answer, why respond.


----------



## DM08 (Aug 15, 2014)

You're not in wrong place. There are instructions on website. Or call company and send back for a newer one. Just bought one myself.


----------



## robsraptor50 (Nov 20, 2013)

Thanks DM08. I got ahold of Ben at Tactacam and we got it working correctly. I'm really happy with this product, you will not be disappointed.


----------

